# Why should I keep HR10-250?



## shahm (May 10, 2005)

I have upgraded my DirectTV DVRs to HR20 & HR21 and I am pondering selling my old( but brand new condition) HR 10-250. Especially considering the fact that it cannot recieve the new MPEG4 HD channels. In fact I have been offered $150 for it. 

Besides TiVO interface and OTA tuner (which my HR20 also has) is there any reason to keep it?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

I have my HR10-250 as my backup for my HR20-700 (4 in total). My HR20 records blank recordings or misses recordings about once a week.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

shahm said:


> Besides TiVO interface and OTA tuner (which my HR20 also has) is there any reason to keep it?


Four OTA tuners is always better than two.

I kept my HR10 because my HR21 has zero,
not to mention triple the recording space.

phox


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Even though the HR10-250 will eventually lose DirecTV's HD channels, it's still fine for OTA Local HD channels. And it holds LOTS of DirecTV SD recordings thanks to its big hard drive.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

shahm said:


> ...Besides TiVO interface and OTA tuner (which my HR20 also has) is there any reason to keep it?


For your situation, probably not. But the Tivo interface is a compelling reason for most to hang on. I had 3, 1 died, and now I still have 2, with a HR20 as a replacement.

I still do most main recording on the two HR10s strictly because the Tivo interface is still much more elegant and easy to operate. HR2x and HR10 supplement/complement each other very well. Stuff that may require slo-mo is NEVER recorded on my HR20, for instance, because that particular feature is DOA for now (the HR10 does slo-mo perfectly). Stuff that is MPEG-4-only is recorded on the HR20 by default (no other option). There are a lot of smaller reasons why one is better than the other in minor categories, so "both" then becomes a very good combination.

In many ways I like the combo of HR10/HR20 much better than simply multiple HR10s, but there will be a day when HR2x rules the earth alone, and I'm sure I'll miss much about the Tivo interface when that dark day finally comes. I'm banking on the HR2x, which is improving rapidly, to fill that gap by then, at least to some extent.

The current irony is that the HR2x platform used to be unreliable, while the HR10 used to be rock-solid. Not so anymore; roles have been reversed due to crappy 6.x software for the HR10 and improved software for the HR2x. I had 4 reboots on my 2 HR10's this week, while my HR20 has never been rebooted or made a peep in a direction that I found alarming since I installed it in December. If the trend continues, I will buy a huge SATA drive and make it the primary recorder, and allow the old HR10's to pick up the slack, which is the reverse of my situation right now.

Regardless, I expect to nurse my HR10's into their golden years for as long as is possible, replacing them only as necessary. They've served me well, and the HR10 will probably be looked back on by many 5-10 years from now as a landmark recording device from a golden age, as significant to HD video as the BetaMax was to SD video 30 years before it.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I disagree that you "upgraded" to the HR20. I think we actually downgraded going to the HR20; it just that it recevies a different video format.

As you might imagine, I use my HR10 as much as possible. I will use it for OTA instead of using my HR20 for locals. It is particularly good for watching March Madness with DLB and better slow motion. My HR20 is only used when I want an HD channel that the HR10 will not get.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If I compared supported features and usage, the HR20 is definitely an upgrade in my view. There are many, many functional things the HR20 can do that the HR10 cannot, and I am not referring to channels. If you hack your HR10, as I have, then there's features not available (yet) on the HR20. Yes, the HR10 has some advantages, such as DLB if that matters to you (doesn't to me), but it is looking creakier and creakier as time goes on.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Because you like to keep obsolete things?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> ....because the Tivo interface is still much more elegant and easy to operate.


I hear this a lot, but still don't get it. Just how often does one actually use the UI anyway? 99.99% of the time I am watching the shows and not navigating menus. And IMO I just don't see what is so difficult or less elegant with the HR20. Setting up SL is just as easy or easier then the HR10 especially with the one or two button press instant SL. The only UI gripe I have is pressing guide a second or third time does not exit it as with the HR10. Other than that, IMO it works just as easily or easier to use. Of course if by more elegant, you mean watching a animated Tivo guy with a 'please wait' message on the screen every time you want to do something, then I'm with you.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Mark Lopez said:


> I hear this a lot, but still don't get it. Just how often does one actually use the UI anyway? 99.99% of the time I am watching the shows and not navigating menus. And IMO I just don't see what is so difficult or less elegant with the HR20. Setting up SL is just as easy or easier then the HR10 especially with the one or two button press instant SL. The only UI gripe I have is pressing guide a second or third time does not exit it as with the HR10. Other than that, IMO it works just as easily or easier to use. Of course if by more elegant, you mean watching a animated Tivo guy with a 'please wait' message on the screen every time you want to do something, then I'm with you.


It's a good thing you like the HR2x because that's all there is nowadays. Too bad you have to settle for second best, when you were used the best, but we all know D* is doing as little as possible these days.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

RS4 said:


> It's a good thing you like the HR2x because that's all there is nowadays. Too bad you have to settle for second best, when you were used the best, but we all know D* is doing as little as possible these days.


Your opinion... about which is first/second best...

I will argue that DirecTV is doing a LOT more today... then they ever were before.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> I will argue that DirecTV is doing a LOT more today... then they ever were before.


Because DirecTV would not let TiVo modify the platform. DirecTV only contracted mainly for fixes and not modifications. I'm sure TiVo would have loved to add it's newer features to the platform but DirecTV would never pay for them.

The HR2x platform still has problems. On a recent poll on dbstalk 50% of people still have black screen recordings. Many people are also having audio problems. The machine still can not properly do the basic functionality of recording programs reliably. They should stop adding any new features and just focus on getting the core functionality to work.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

shahm said:


> ...Besides TiVO interface and OTA tuner (which my HR20 also has) is there any reason to keep it?


For more SD recording capacity.  The SD channels will be around for quite some time. And to have four tuners to record HD, until all are converted to MPEG4.

I have not had any black screen recordings or have missed any.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why get rid of something that still works?  but if you need the money and dont need the tuners nor space, i agree no reason to keep it if you arent worried about having a backup receiver on hand.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

RS4 said:


> Blah, blah, blah...baseless bash of something I never used. Blah, blah blah.... I don't even have DirecTV anymore either, but still feel compelled to post anyway.


IFYP.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

rminsk said:


> On a recent poll on dbstalk 50% of people *who usually only come to forums like that to post problems, and is not really a true indication of the full user base that is not having any problems, otherwise there would be thousands upon thousands of posts* still have black screen recordings.


IFYP too.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Mark Lopez said:


> I agree with everything rminsk posted.


Since you felt like changing my quote I will change yours also. The poll is in the CE forum which is not represented by users having problems but users who want to test the latest software.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

rminsk said:


> The poll is in the CE forum which is not represented by users having problems but users who want to test the latest software.


Ahh.. So we are using beta software as the standard for what actual customers are experiencing. Gotcha.  So let me fix your post again.



> Originally Posted by *rminsk*
> On a recent poll on dbstalk 50% *of people using beta software who are warned it may be unstable and which polls have no direct relationship to performace of release version software* still have black screen recordings


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Mark Lopez said:


> Ahh.. So we are using beta software as the standard for what actual customers are experiencing. Gotcha.  So let me fix your post again.


And so let me fix your post. Not everyone on the survey is using beta software. There is a category for people on the national release and and category for people on the beta release. It was about 50% on both the national release and the beta release.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Mark Lopez said:


> I hear this a lot, but still don't get it. Just how often does one actually use the UI anyway? 99.99% of the time I am watching the shows and not navigating menus...


Well, Mark, there is "using" and there is "watching". When you are "watching", there is no interfacing at all. When you are "using" the interface, that affects 100% of all "using", 100% of the time. I thought that was pretty obvious, but maybe not.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> Well, Mark, there is "using" and there is "watching". When you are "watching", there is no interfacing at all. When you are "using" the interface, that affects 100% of all "using", 100% of the time. I thought that was pretty obvious, but maybe not.


I realize that, but in the big picture, the amount of time spent in the UI is insignificant just as (IMO) the differences in how the UIs are implemented is reletivily minor. It's like complaining that a car is inferior to another just because the gas fill tube is on the right side instead of the left. A minor inconvenience at most and has little to do with the way the car actually runs. And if it drives better overall, who really cares?

As I've mentioned before, I used an MX-500 for my HR10. Nearly every HR20 button mapped over to the identical ones I was using for the HR10. I had to add a few to the soft keys, like the color keys, but operation is nearly identical. When I handed the remote to my wife for the first time, she had no problem controlling anything other than me having to tell her about having to use exit to get out of the guide. Of course we both have IQs above 10, so perhaps that's why we think it's just as easy and elegannt to operate. <shug>



rminsk said:


> Not everyone on the survey is using beta software. There is a category for people on the national release and and category for people on the beta release. It was about 50% on both the national release and the beta release.


Which goes right back to my original fix of your post that forums are where people generally come to complain or find a solution to a problem, and do not represent the general population. If it did, there would be thousands of people (the 50% that allegedly has the problem) doing a Google for 'HR2x bank recording' and thus resulting in thousands of people responding to the poll. But of course there are not nearly that many responses because in reality the problem is not that rampant.

And oddly, the above is exactly the same 'logic' that the Tivo Army has used here whenever someone complains about a Tivo issue.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Mark Lopez said:


> I realize that, but in the big picture, the amount of time spent in the UI is insignificant just as (IMO) the differences in how the UIs are implemented is reletivily minor. It's like complaining that a car is inferior to another just because the gas fill tube is on the right side instead of the left. A minor inconvenience at most and has little to do with the way the car actually runs. And if it drives better overall, who really cares?...


 I can respect that opinion, but I think that it might be wrong to assume it applies to everyone equally. Quite obviously, from all of the moaning, many folks feel what the HR2x can't do that the HR10 can is anything but "relatively minor". I tend to agree with them, and the opinion is well-held, if not universal or applicable to you in particular.

And it appears you may actually have missed my point, which was that ALL of the time spent in the UI, regardless of how small a fraction of the day that might be, is what is affected. It is also small compared to the time spent viewing or the time spent NOT interacting with it, but all of that is completely beside the point. It is still every single interaction, or 100% of the time we actually spend trying to make the damned thing do what we want. To extend your argument, we really only watch the display, and never actually watch the PVR, so it shouldn't matter whether we even have a PVR or not, let alone which one.

To use your car analogy, if a steering wheel were the functional equivalent of the HR-10 interface, the one for the HR2x would be more along the lines of an etch-a-sketch. I can't afford insurance premiums for that.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

rminsk said:


> The HR2x platform still has problems. On a recent poll on dbstalk 50% of people still have black screen recordings. Many people are also having audio problems. The machine still can not properly do the basic functionality of recording programs reliably. They should stop adding any new features and just focus on getting the core functionality to work.


I don't know... In the last 6 months I used an HR10 I had more lost recordings than I have had running 3 different HR20s in the last 6 months.

You certainly don't think 50% of HR20 users get black screen recordings on a regular basis, do you? I could extrapolate the same kind of faulty data from the TiVo forums.

It is kind of silly to be comparing the HR10 and HR20 at this point as there is no real comparison. They are no longer in the same class and nothing has been done for the HR10 in an extremely long time. If people want to hang on to theres for whatever reason that is fine, but comparing an HR10 to an HR20 is simply not in the same ballpark.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Your opinion... about which is first/second best...
> 
> I will argue that DirecTV is doing a LOT more today... then they ever were before.


A LOT more what... stumbling and bumbling Yeah, I would definitely agree with that. They couldn't even get the HR20 fully functional, so they abandoned that...coming out with a replacement that still doesn't have the features of the previous pathetic offering they started with.

My opinion and apparently a lot of other folks too still see the Tivo as the superior dvr in the field. The latest Engadget poll shows Tivo out ahead of anything else by at least 3 to 1.

Sure D* has come a long way. About all you could say for their box a few months ago was that it didn't blow the circuit when you plugged it in, but outside of that it didn't seem to do much else, very reliably. So, using that pitiful start as a standard, you bet they've come a long way

Will it ever compete with the big boys? Well knowing D*, I doubt it. You'll always end up with second best, because that seems to be their strategy these days


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I liked this quote in PC Mag article
> 
> _"I'll never love a DVR the way I loved my TiVo. But sometimes you have to abandon the things you love when technology moves on. I really wanted those new MPEG4 HD channels, and old TiVo couldn't keep up."_


I've posted this elsewhere but I think it says it all.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

RS4 said:


> A LOT more what... stumbling and bumbling Yeah, I would definitely agree with that. They couldn't even get the HR20 fully functional, so they abandoned that...coming out with a replacement that still doesn't have the features of the previous pathetic offering they started with.
> 
> My opinion and apparently a lot of other folks too still see the Tivo as the superior dvr in the field. The latest Engadget poll shows Tivo out ahead of anything else by at least 3 to 1.
> 
> ...


I would ignore everyhting RS4 is saying here as he/she clearly does not own an HR20 as pretty much everything said above is wrong.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

pretty much?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

marksman said:


> I would ignore everyhting RS4 is saying here as he/she clearly does not own an HR20 as pretty much everything said above is wrong.


Care to tell me what exactly was wrong?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

RS4 said:


> A LOT more what... stumbling and bumbling Yeah, I would definitely agree with that. They couldn't even get the HR20 fully functional, so they abandoned that...coming out with a replacement that still doesn't have the features of the previous pathetic offering they started with.
> 
> My opinion and apparently a lot of other folks too still see the Tivo as the superior dvr in the field. The latest Engadget poll shows Tivo out ahead of anything else by at least 3 to 1.
> 
> ...


Well... 
#1: The HR20 is not abandoned by any means.... what makes you think that?
Just because they started production on the HR21 model, which is basically the same unit sans the OTA connections.....

#2: The poll you refer to...... When you add all the others ones together... TiVo is not the "best" it is just one of many... So in that particular poll... It has the most votes... but has nothing to do with preference.

#3: A few months ago? Sorry to say... that few months is about 18 months now.. The HR2* has been very solid for well over a year now... Not that you would know since you have never used one for any length of time.
Does it have issues... yes... does any DVR out there NOT have issues?

This is the poll that RS4 is referring to:
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/20/poll-who-makes-the-best-hd-dvr/

Make your own decision on what the numbers meen to you as a consumer


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Make your own decision on what the numbers mean to you as a consumer


Hard to use the results in any meaningful way - unless every responder had used every brand.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

RS4 said:


> Care to tell me what exactly was wrong?


Everything since absolutely nothing you post is based on any actual usage of the DirecTV DVR and only based on things you read or heard somewhere. And again, seeing how you don't even have DirecTV at any more at all, your comments are even more worthless as it only further proves that your only agenda is to try and stir the pot (translated to mean acting like a troll).


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> And it appears you may actually have missed my point, which was that ALL of the time spent in the UI, regardless of how small a fraction of the day that might be, is what is affected. It is also small compared to the time spent viewing or the time spent NOT interacting with it, but all of that is completely beside the point. It is still every single interaction, or 100% of the time we actually spend trying to make the damned thing do what we want.


I guess we just have different views of what is easy and funtional to use. As I've said before, after 8+ years of owning a Tivo, it took less than an hour to feel right at home with the HR20 UI. I really would like some examples of just what you find so 'etch a sketch' like about it.

Even the guide which I thought I would hate because the grid style was so painfully slow on the HR10, has turned out to be quite easy to use.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> This is the poll that RS4 is referring to:
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/20/poll-who-makes-the-best-hd-dvr/
> 
> Make your own decision on what the numbers meen to you as a consumer





> Originally Posted by RS4
> The latest Engadget poll shows Tivo out ahead of anything else by at least 3 to 1.


Seems pretty obvious to me. Tivo has a 36% rating when combining all DVRs. So one could easily say Tivo is *outnumbered* 3:1


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Well...
> #1: The HR20 is not abandoned by any means.... what makes you think that?
> Just because they started production on the HR21 model, which is basically the same unit sans the OTA connections.....
> 
> ...


#1 - Oh, I see - they planned to just have the box manufactured for a year and a half or so They planned to come out with the HR21 that hasn't had OTA for over a year

Oh ok, I get it now... D* all along has planned stop making a box, while coming out with a new box that doesn't do what it's two previous predecessors did, but which almost all clients need the feature if they want all of their local HD stations. Gee, D* must be getting their planners kinda young - seems like they are in what? first, maybe second grade Maybe D* ought to be looking for someone who actually knows what they're doing... of course, that might be a first

#2 - I think a poll that shows the leader is ahead of its 3 nearest competitors combined speaks for itself. The others are barely in the dust of Tivo's lead.

#3 - Oh, so D* isn't having problems with black screen as previously mentioned here? I guess 50% means different things to different people

If D* has so much confidence in this thing, just tell me why when they were losing me, I asked for a trial period - no upgrade, just send me the box, let me plug it in and try it for myself - 3 different people told me that was the one thing they couldn't do. Yes, I plainly admit that from the Demos, the surveys, dbstalk, and all of the other stuff I've read on the internet, I don't think I would like the box. But even you would agree that it would be foolish of anyone to lock themselves into a product for 2 years when they have serious doubts.:down:

D* is showing their arrogance at the moment, but I wonder how fast they would be growing if more people were reading these forums?


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

RS4 said:


> what good has that lead done them? those guys barely in the dust seem to be selling all the dvr's.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

HiDefGator said:


> what good has that lead done them? those guys barely in the dust seem to be selling all the dvr's.


Well, I definitely agree with you on that point. I think Tivo squandered the early lead that they enjoyed along with Replay. There is no doubt in my mind that things would have been different for them today if they paid more attention to the market place instead of solely relying on the technology to speak for itself. I'm guessing that their own arrogance has caused all of this stumbling and bumbling that we have seen. It appears to me that under their most recent leadership changes, they are finally making headway.

On the other hand, I see that same kind of arrogance coming from D*. I have no problem at all with D* coming out with their own version of dvr. But what I do have a problem with D* is their attitude towards their customers. In the last couple of years, it seems to me that D* has done everything possible to alienate the customer. So, they continue to grow in spite of themselves. But ask yourself, how much more would they be growing if they were treating their customers with respect? I think it could be a whole lot more.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> what good has that lead done them? those guys barely in the dust seem to be selling all the dvr's.


 But not because they are better, because they have a platform from which to sell them, which is captive subscribers. 70% of folks (and that's conservative) subscribe to cable, DBS, or FIOS, and virtually none of them other than a few ComCast subs and HR10 holdouts, have any choice in the matter at all.

The sample is exceptionally skewed. First of all, the poll is limited to those who stumble over Engadget, a website I haven't visited in years (and for good reason). Not only that, almost all responders have experience with 1 DVR, the one their provider insists that they use. That disqualifies most of them from even making a comparison about which might be better.

Bottom line, this poll indicates absolutely nothing about which DVR might be better, only about which might be perceived to be better by folks who really aren't qualified to answer, because without comparison, they really don't even KNOW any better.

With 11 choices, 36% is an outstanding showing, under these conditions. You have to add the next 4 together to even approach that number.


----------



## aj-in-sf (Sep 12, 2007)

Best set-top box ever made (--as long as the HDMI is working). Love the Tivo interface, my two year old knows how to work it. I hated the super-multicolored button-mad remote on the HR20 and had nothing but trouble from start with that machine; got rid of it within days of installation. 

I'll keep them for SD programming; the 5-LNB antennas are backward compatible with the HR10-250, and I have eight online. Hopefully, someday DTV will see the light and make a deal with Tivo again for a new box, then hopefully I'll be able to use my service guarantee and lifetime Tivo to upgrade the boxes for free; until then, I have recently purchased several HR10s for less than $75 each, and intend to keep them in rotation for breakdowns.

What can I say, Tivo Rules!


----------



## flnsx (Feb 19, 2004)

Mark Lopez said:


> I really would like some examples of just what you find so 'etch a sketch' like about it.
> 
> Even the guide which I thought I would hate because the grid style was so painfully slow on the HR10, has turned out to be quite easy to use.


Mark,

The one MAJOR thing I HATE about the HR series is the guide! I would move to Comcast and a HD TIVO before I would use one.

With Tivo you can see what will be on a certain channel for 6 hours or so on one screen. With the HR's crappie guide you have to constantly push the forward button to see what will be on for the rest of the day.

HATE IT!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

flnsx said:


> Mark,
> 
> The one MAJOR thing I HATE about the HR series is the guide! I would move to Comcast and a HD TIVO before I would use one.
> 
> ...


One feature that I really like on the HR2x is the 12 hour skip ahead/back in the quide (green button).

I liked the TIVO guide but really didn't miss it much after the switch.


----------



## flnsx (Feb 19, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> One feature that I really like on the HR2x is the 12 hour skip ahead/back in the quide (green button).
> 
> I liked the TIVO guide but really didn't miss it much after the switch.


Ya, too bad you can't see all the programs that will be brodcast in the next 12 hours on one screen like you can on the Tivo guide. Who wants to have to scroll forward again and again just to see what will be on in 4 hours.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

flnsx said:


> Ya, too bad you can't see all the programs that will be brodcast in the next 12 hours on one screen like you can on the Tivo guide. Who wants to have to scroll forward again and again just to see what will be on in 4 hours.


that would be nice - both systems offer things that I like that the other doesn't - such is life


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

flnsx said:


> Ya, too bad you can't see all the programs that will be brodcast in the next 12 hours on one screen like you can on the Tivo guide.


Sure you can. Just highlight the channel in the guide and hit info. You will get a similar guide. Granted there are only 5 listings displayed at a time (vs 8 for Tivo), but it is fairly quick to scroll down through.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

You should hang on to your HR10 for the same reason I still have an original IBM PC in my closet, it will give your family something to throw away after you die.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Mark Lopez said:


> Sure you can. Just highlight the channel in the guide and hit info. You will get a similar guide. Granted there are only 5 listings displayed at a time (vs 8 for Tivo), but it is fairly quick to scroll down through.


That screen takes about 5 seconds to come up and if you accidentally go too far to the left you change channels.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

rminsk said:


> That screen takes about 5 seconds to come up and if you accidentally go too far to the left you change channels.


True it takes a few seconds (4 on my unit), but once loaded, you can scroll without having to wait for each new screen to slowly draw like on Tivo. In the long run, you can scroll all the way to the end of the guide data faster than on the HR10. Yes, I timed it. 

I've never gone too far to the left since it's so easy to go where I want to, that I wouldn't know about having it change channels.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> You should hang on to your HR10 for the same reason I still have an original IBM PC in my closet, it will give your family something to throw away after you die.


Best post of the year. :up:


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

rminsk said:


> I have my HR10-250 as my backup for my HR20-700 (4 in total). My HR20 records blank recordings or misses recordings about once a week.


ditto. Plus, my HR20 (which does not have an OTA input) cannot receive my local PBS channel. So I record all my PBS on my HR10, plus use it as backup for the major channel HD programming. I posted elsewhere but it last week my satellite feed failed for NBC on Thursday night but everything recorded fine using OTA.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

annenoe said:


> ditto. Plus, my HR20 (which does not have an OTA input) cannot receive my local PBS channel.


Huh? Yes, it does have an OTA input.


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

At the end of March with the impending loss of our HD locals on DirecTV, I bought a new TivoHD with the thought of dropping D* altogether.

The TivoHD works great and to set it up I put a new $30 antenna in the attic and ran some RG6 to the entertainment center.

When Dave took the HD locals away, I split the antenna signal and switched all my HR10-250 network season passes to the OTA channels.

Now I have 4 live tuners and the OTA HD on the HR10-250 is better than anything D* ever gave me.

I believe we will stay on D* until the HR10-250 quits working altogether. I'm not so excited to go on cable but I don't want to give up Tivo. So far I don't have to do either.

When the time comes that I absolutely have to choose between satellite and Tivo I already know we will choose Tivo. Until then I have both.


----------

